# Self Defence in Manchester



## futha (Oct 13, 2009)

I am interested in doing a bit of self defence stuff in Manchester. So far I have found dedicated martial arts centres but I was just looking for a course or something. Any ideas?


----------



## sorearm (Oct 16, 2009)

University does jiu-jitsu training (8-10pm - I know, crazy times ) which is an good martial art.

depends on what you are trying to learn and why - confidence, avoiding trouble, killing someone in the face etc.

are you female or male?


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 16, 2009)

futha said:


> So far I have found dedicated martial arts centres but I was just looking for a course or something. Any ideas?



What's the difference?

Probably what you were trying to avoid  - it's at the martial arts centre on Newton Street - but having been a regular there for a while years back I can recommend Steve Powell's Jeet Kune Do Academy on Newton Street. 

I'm looking to get back into martial arts in Manchester. I recently mentioned it to someone I know and they suggested I join them at a place that they go to, which is by invite only, which leaves me curious.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 16, 2009)

Fight Club you reckon? 

try theYMCA in Castlefield/end of Deansgate
usually cheap-used to run classes


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 16, 2009)

futha said:


> self defence stuff in Manchester.



Sensible plan tbh


----------



## Shevek (Oct 18, 2009)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Fight Club you reckon?
> 
> try theYMCA in Castlefield/end of Deansgate
> usually cheap-used to run classes



i am a member of manchester Y Club. They do have martial arts. They definately have tai chi but not sure about the others. 

It costs £42 a month to join


----------



## futha (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I just think it would be sensible to know how to handle myself a bit more. I want to feel more confident walking down the streets at night etc. I don't have a lot of money which is why I was looking for a course rather than something where you have to spend weeks learning pattens and go for exams to get belts etc (like I have done with Tae-Kwon-Do)


----------



## sorearm (Oct 25, 2009)

IMHO western style boxing is a damn good start for ANY self-defense.


----------



## futha (Oct 28, 2009)

sorearm said:


> University does jiu-jitsu training (8-10pm - I know, crazy times ) which is an good martial art.
> 
> depends on what you are trying to learn and why - confidence, avoiding trouble, killing someone in the face etc.
> 
> are you female or male?



I am male, sorry I didn't answer that before. Is that Manchester uni or the Met? Jiu Jitsu sounds good.



Jambooboo said:


> What's the difference?
> 
> Probably what you were trying to avoid  - it's at the martial arts centre on Newton Street - but having been a regular there for a while years back I can recommend Steve Powell's Jeet Kune Do Academy on Newton Street.
> 
> I'm looking to get back into martial arts in Manchester. I recently mentioned it to someone I know and they suggested I join them at a place that they go to, which is by invite only, which leaves me curious.



I have walked past that place quite a few times. Thanks for the tip. At least I now have two options to check out.



sorearm said:


> IMHO western style boxing is a damn good start for ANY self-defense.



Won't I just end up getting battered in the face for an hour though with that?


----------



## smashthestate (Oct 31, 2009)

futha said:


> Thanks for the replies, I just think it would be sensible to know how to handle myself a bit more. I want to feel more confident walking down the streets at night etc. I don't have a lot of money which is why I was looking for a course rather than something where you have to spend weeks learning pattens and go for exams to get belts etc (like I have done with Tae-Kwon-Do)



What style of TKD did you do? DO you still train? 

If you still train you could ask your instructor if they can recommend soemthing, depending on what your instructor is like I suppose.


----------



## futha (Oct 31, 2009)

smashthestate said:


> What style of TKD did you do? DO you still train?
> 
> If you still train you could ask your instructor if they can recommend soemthing, depending on what your instructor is like I suppose.



No it was ages ago sadly in a different part of the country. I only got a few belts in before I stopped. A colleague trains at straight blast gym and it sounds fairly decent in there.


----------



## smashthestate (Nov 1, 2009)

futha said:


> No it was ages ago sadly in a different part of the country. I only got a few belts in before I stopped. A colleague trains at straight blast gym and it sounds fairly decent in there.



Probably a good idea to try a few places out and see what suits you. I have a mate who tried ninjitsu in Manchester, sounded pretty full on even in the beginners classes so that might be worth investigating, I don;t know much about it TBH. There's also G Camp that does classes around Manchester and a few places to do taekwondo if you wanted to give that a try again.


----------



## futha (Nov 1, 2009)

smashthestate said:


> Probably a good idea to try a few places out and see what suits you. I have a mate who tried ninjitsu in Manchester, sounded pretty full on even in the beginners classes so that might be worth investigating, I don;t know much about it TBH. There's also G Camp that does classes around Manchester and a few places to do taekwondo if you wanted to give that a try again.



Yeah I think your right. The only thing with taekwondo was it was quite formal and structured around progressing through belts. I don't have the money or time to do that unfortunately so I was looking for something a little more informal where I can just turn up and practise some techniques etc week by week.


----------

